# Usable memory less than Installed memory



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

See my Comp config below. The Bios show usable memory 2.75GB, installed memory 3.0GB, where is the 256MB??? The image is resource by connection


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

netsonic said:


> See my Comp config below. The Bios show usable memory 2.75GB, installed memory 3.0GB, where is the 256MB??? The image is resource by connection


Hi netsonic, and Welcome to TSF!

In answer to your question, the answer is....
I suspect that the missing 256MB of RAM is being used by the G Force 7600 graphics card.
Hence the discrepancy.
Hopefully this answers your query, if not post back with any other questions/concerns.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

I asked the same question on another forum, the people said "graphic card ocuupies memory (address between B0000000-BF000000), which is the missing part between 2.75GB and 3.0GB)

The BFG Geforce 7600GT has dedicated 256MB, why it needs additional 256MB???

ps 1. The ATI one hasn't been added yet.
ps 2. Why can't I edit my 1st thread???


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hi netsonic, and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> In answer to your question, the answer is....
> I suspect that the missing 256MB of RAM is being used by the G Force 7600 graphics card.
> ...



How to get 256MB back?

PS. See my comp config in "My System"


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi netsonic,

I have done a bit of 'hunting' with regard to your soundcard, and come up with this explanation here. This is the specification sheet for your soundcard, and you will see that it too requires RAM to operate.


> At least 256 MB RAM.


 As they say at Sound Blaster™; so, with your G Force™ 7600 graphics card, and the soundcard that you have installed, I think that I might have solved 'The mystery of the disappearing RAM'. :grin:

Besides, with 2.75Gb of RAM to 'run' with you shouldn't have too many problems....I only have 1024Mb installed, with 949Mb useable, and my system works well for me. :smile:

Post back with any queries/concerns.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hi netsonic,
> 
> I have done a bit of 'hunting' with regard to your soundcard, and come up with this explanation here. This is the specification sheet for your soundcard, and you will see that it too requires RAM to operate. As they say at Sound Blaster™; so, with your G Force™ 7600 graphics card, and the soundcard that you have installed, I think that I might have solved 'The mystery of the disappearing RAM'. :grin:
> 
> ...


Hi chauffeur2,
Some other people tells me that the graphic card memory SHOULD occupy address in Dxxxxxxxxx, but now it occupyies in B0000000-BF000000, which is the address of the memory between 2.75GB and 3.00GB, that's why only 2.75GB is usable, Is that correct ?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again netsonic,

The short answer is*YES*! :grin:

Hope this answers your concerns.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hello again netsonic,
> 
> The short answer is*YES*! :grin:
> 
> Hope this answers your concerns.


Hi chauffeur2, 

There is no way to get 256MB back ?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Only if you take out the soundcard or video card...:laugh:

But I presume that this is "no contest"!


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Only if you take out the soundcard or video card...:laugh:
> 
> But I presume that this is "no contest"!


No contest, of course:laugh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Be lucky that you have 2.75Gb of RAM, as many members here and in other places are pushing to have 256MB.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

chauffeur2 said:


> Be lucky that you have 2.75Gb of RAM, as many members here and in other places are pushing to have 256MB.


I paid $40 and $78 for 2x1GB, try to find some good deal to save money:wink:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done, enjoy your gaming and your system! :wave:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This may explain a little more for you.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/ram-problem-any-help-124005.html


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You could possible tweak your BIOS to let up a little more but to tell you the truth, I doubt that you will have any app use more than 2GB of memory. It would be best to leave it alone.


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> You could possible tweak your BIOS to let up a little more but to tell you the truth, I doubt that you will have any app use more than 2GB of memory. It would be best to leave it alone.


Yes, but I have lots of apps running at background, such as antivirus , anti-spyware,email client, MSN messenger, skype, p2p , they take lots of memory.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

even those wont take up more then 512mb of ram. that still leaves u with around 2 gigs. thats enough to be running bf2 by far and having ps open while rendering stuff.

dont worry u wont notice a difference from 256mb ram


----------



## netsonic (Nov 6, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> even those wont take up more then 512mb of ram. that still leaves u with around 2 gigs. thats enough to be running bf2 by far and having ps open while rendering stuff.
> 
> dont worry u wont notice a difference from 256mb ram



I turn off the virtual memory，and use part of the memory as harddisk, so sometimes the memory isn't enough.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

virtual memory is part of the harddisk ... so ur telling me that in normal idle most of the 2.75 gigs of ram are used up ?

EDIT: so ur using ur memory to create a harddrisk on ur actual physical memory ? well yeah in that case u need alot of memory. but ppl only use that for fast access or running benchmarks from that


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You are seeing the limits of a 32 bit OS. You might try and upgrade to WinXP64 bit but with Vista just around the corner you might want to hold off.


----------

